# Gluing hair to foam skulls



## jdubbya

I'd like to add some wisps of hair to some foam skulls. What would work best in terms of adhesive, or is there a beter method. I'd like for them to be somewhat durable.
TIA


----------



## strange1

I use 3m spray adhesive to attach hair to my skulls.

I spray an area then attach the hair strands where I want them.
I haven't had any trouble with this method, however I have never sprayed adhesive on a foam head so I'm not sure how it would affect the foam.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hmmmm If the spray has acetone, the foam would melt. Hot glue (lower temp) may be an answer, also hair dipped in latex and applied. Then of course, you could try punching it in if you are a masochist.


----------



## octoberist

I used to use liquid latex to glue hair to prop heads but I recently changed to clear silicone caulk (after watching a professional use it in a video how-to) and it works soooo much better. It's easier to apply, dries quicker, and holds tighter.


----------



## Black Cat

Octoberist do you know if the clear silicone caulk would work to attach hair to a latex head? I've always used latex to apply the hair.


----------



## playfx

I like 5 min epoxy myself.


----------



## Big Howlin

I used rubber cement...not the best way but do-able.
So many ways of doing it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Big Howlin said:


> So many ways of doing it.


Here's where SI has to be duct taped to his chair to keep from leaping up and responding! LOL


----------



## strange1

Calm down now SI.
I also have to restrain myself from responding to this one .


----------



## AzKittie74

I agree with the hot glue (lower temp) but in a pinch I have actually used elmers glue (last year) and it is still there.


Oh and I also agree.... there are so many ways of doing it ;O)


----------



## jdubbya

I have some 3M adhesive which I've used on other projects. Will try this first. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## octoberist

Black Cat said:


> Octoberist do you know if the clear silicone caulk would work to attach hair to a latex head? I've always used latex to apply the hair.


Yeah, it worked for me. All the heads I've attached hair to using silicone caulk have been made from latex.


----------



## Black Cat

Thanks Octoberist, Will have to try this on my next prop head.


----------



## Big Howlin

Hahah why? lol (not catching on)



Sickie Ickie said:


> Here's where SI has to be duct taped to his chair to keep from leaping up and responding! LOL


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

I also used Elmers glue for my zombie head. Worked fine by me.


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Dang..And here I am.. rooting the hairs in using a felting needle! Sigh.. does give it a natural look like it's sprouting out the scalp.. You can only do it on foam heads and laytex masks.


----------



## kevin242

I also use epoxy: cheap, weatherproof and extremely strong.


----------



## Paranormal Media

I would use latex, like liquid mask latex. Perhaps that Tacky glue you get in the craft department at walmart might do it, but I dont use glue on any foam.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

SI gave you one good way to put hair in.

octoberist gave you a second option but make sure you use clear silicone not the stuff with caulk maxed in it.

and here is a third way: I use alot of Dragon Skin to make my masks which is a silicone based product. and I to use punching and wig hookng to put hair on.
I buy the small screen at Lowes or HD that you put in Living room windows and i cut as much of the screen off as I need.and I hook the hair into it like a wig net.Then use clear silicone to put it on my prop heads.but first I take a dab of silicone and rub the back of the screen to lock the hair in. I let it set up then I silicone it to the head.This way it does not pull out. after it has completely set up I then go back and give the prop head a hair cut.Hope this has helped and you get a more natural look this way.

Here is some of my work All these head were made from the same mold.


----------



## morgan8586

I like gorilla glue....I very thin layer.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hooking? man, that takes a bunch of time I bet. Do you do every square with a single hair??


----------



## Ghostess

Hard to do that on a foam skull. ;-)


----------



## jdubbya

Still haven't added hair. Too many other little things. Might just put a few wisps on with some craft glue for this year and then redo it next. Thanks for all the replies. Appreciated!


----------



## HrdHeaded1

I don't glue any of mine in.. I use a felting needle and root the hairs into the foam skulls.


----------



## Daphne

Hey Blinky, What do you mean you hook the hair like a wig net? Do you mean like latch hooking rugs or something else? I am considering making a mache creature and this seems like a terrific idea to attach hair to it. I have a vision of both it and I completely covered in silicon trying to glue strands on the other way.


----------



## Black Cat

I've only ever glued hair on with latex. Haven't tried any other methods. When I made my Werewolf I started applying the hair from the forehead back to the nape of the neck. My werewolf was so tall that I had to lay him accross a few chairs with his face facing the floor to work on the hair. I did one row of hair at a time. (from ear to ear) Just continued until I had the entire head covered and then stood him up. All the hair was then flipped over towards the back. He has long below shoulder length. It worked great for me.
This is the finished hair from the Werewolf. It's been two years and the hair is holding up great. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Werewolf/P2100011.jpg
I'm thinking that I might try the net version of hooking hair for maybe eyebrows since those always seem the most challenging. Maybe try doing it with a small piece of nylon stocking, then hook the hair and glue in place.


----------



## Daphne

Black cat, your werewolf looks really good, you did a terrific job on it. The creature I am considering is also a werewolf. It would be the entire animal and be mounted on a pneumatic rig to lunge/grab/open it's mouth at people. I have been oscillating on whether to buy unit70's skin or building one from mache. The one they have is very cool but terribly expensive. I've also never done anything like this so there is a decent chance I could spend massive amounts of time and it look awful. The hair/fur thing is a bit intimidating as well. 

What did you make the head from?

Also, where did you get the fur and hair? I looked at Joanne's and the only long fur they had was solid black. Sally's has long hair from what I understand but people are getting brown and gray fur from somewhere.


----------



## Bodybagging

for those of you that question the silicone sticking to latex...... one thing that i always promote about working with silicone in FX is that NOTHING sticks TO silicone BUT SILICONE sticks to EVERYTHING! go figure.....

All of the suggested versions of adhering hair to a foam skull mentioned prior are GREAT methods.... I have personally used quite a few of them.


----------



## Vlad

Sorry, but the close up pic Black Cat used doesn't really do the hair justice, he usually lives in my office off season, but here he is in his natural habitat in the dungeons. >>


----------



## Vlad

I've been using tha latex layering method for the first time this year. I've been applying it a little to thickly, so the first one came out with sort of furry hobbit hair, but it'll do.


----------



## Daphne

Wow, that looks great! He lives in your office? Too funny! Do you set him up in front of a computer or with a pencil to take notes just to mess with people ha, ha!

Is he latex? You are both using latex to glue hair on it sounds like but I wasn't sure if that meant he was latex also. I have never sculpted before so the whole concept is pretty intimidating.


----------



## Black Cat

Daphne the Werewolf structure is a PVC frame with a styro wig head. The head and hands are built up with Latex and cotton and then hair was applied all with latex. The hair is all from Sally's beauty supply. Sally's sells hair in all colors. It comes in long lengths. I use the synthetic hair which last time I bought it it was only 0.99 to $1.19


----------



## Daphne

Thanks for the info Black Cat. I'll check Sally's out.


----------



## Bethene

Great werewolf!! I am going to try my hand at making one, so this thread is perfect timing for me!! Sally's what a great idea! I have never worked with latex, only mache and clay, so we will see what I can come up with!! Thanks to every one for the info on glueing hair!


----------



## turtle2778

OOH i was just going to ask you about where you got the hair BC. Maybe this thread will help me inprove my new undertaker that i got. The mask and hair is just SAD. Ill have to try this out, maybe in April. Hell we are trying to do it all in April.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Actually this is a good idea turtle. Instead of putting all that effort into turning the hair into something half-way what you wanted, just redo the hair entirely to the way you want.


----------

